# I did it - he is 14 weeks old



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I may be out of my mind, but my daughter and SIL got me a new puppy he is chocolate and a handful. I keep telling Sasha that she is the most wonderful and I obviously did not give her enough credits for being perfect. Pictures will come when I can figure it out and keep him still. Any idea how long it takes for them to adjust to each other? LOL


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new baby!! You must be so excited. You have a wonderful SF and SIL. Did you go to the breeder's home to pick him out, or did he arrive all wrapped up as a surprise?

How long have you had him at home with you and Sasha?

Have the camera ready at nap time. That is when he will be still enough for pix. :biggrin1:

The puppy (Name?) is probably already adjusted to having a sibling to play with. Sasha may not take much longer, but she will probably need ongoing reassurance that she is first in your heart.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, you finally did it!

I can't wait to see pictures-does he have a name yet? I've been thinking about a second for a while too but I know it can be a bit of an adjustment. 

I'm so happy for you and Sasha


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

In my case it took about two weeks for them each to be fully integrated into the pack. After a few days they were playing with each other and establishing the hierarchy. I know how much you wanted this. Congrats! Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww congrats!!!! is it Jodie's pup!!!?? can't wait to hear how he is settling in!!
we got Tillie at 14 weeks also and LOVED it!! 
So happy for you!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures, details, pictures, name, pictures. Some dogs fit in seemlessly others take a bit of time, puppies are often easier for an older dog to accept and sometimes a puppy will follow around the older dog slavishly. I did remember about pictures???


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes it Jodie's pup. I will name him either Rango or Bogey. He is cutting teeth like crazy I need some suggestions re good things to chew on.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww congrats!! who are his parents!? I wonder if we have 1/2 siblings!!?
I love both names!! Can't wait to see pics and hear how he is settling in!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Petstages has chew toys for teething puppies as do Nylabone and Kong. They each have lines of puppy products.

We bought a freezable Petstages toy similar to this one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207132&lmdn=Brand

Buster also liked the blue Orka material in some Petstages toys.

All three brands are available online as well as at local pet supply stores.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats! Yay, another pup!!!


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

sashamom said:


> Yes it Jodie's pup. I will name him either Rango or Bogey. He is cutting teeth like crazy I need some suggestions re good things to chew on.


Congrats on the new addition  Rango is a cool name!

My pup is 14 weeks old and is a chewing machine. She loves her fish Nylabone, Puppy Kong and rope/ball.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! I know every situation is different but after giving McGee the cold shoulder during the 1 1/2 hour ride home then Abby actually played with him in the backyard! For our shy girl that was nothing short of a miracle and they have been buddies ever since. McGee does follow her around like a little puppy dog! LOL


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

How about an update with Pix? Yes, we know you are busy....


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats,it is so exciting getting that new puppy!Once you get the idea in your head that you are ready for a new pup nothing is going to stop you!Our 2 who have lived together for about 18 months still have an evolving relationship.When we first brought Nellie home Dizzie was interested in her, and then it was like okay she can go now,and he seemed to become depressed for a while.She on the other hand was following him about and sometimes a little pest.Dizzie never really got angry with her though you could see he wanted her to go away.But then they would play together,and gradually he would let her sleep near him.Now he protects her when we go out for walks and she follows him every where,they also have great games together.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations. We need pics.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Great, a new puppy! pictures please


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What the others have said...Pictures!!!!!!


----------

